# The best Bible for your Kindle



## osnova

*Holy Bible - King James Version - KJV (Direct Verse Jump, best navigation, searchable) by God-inspired*

*A short story*:










You can purchase the most useful electronic Bible currently available for the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TG4P8Q.

The easy way to find it on your Kindle is to search for the word "osnova" in the Kindle store.

Please do not use the sample generated automatically by Amazon (it cripples most of the features of the book). If you need a sample, send me a PM or download it from one of the links below:
http://www.zshare.net/download/672353077de92062/
http://www.share2many.com/redirect/1ZBP0FAF/2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a051a31/n/KJV-sample_mobi

To learn how to use all of the features, please read the text below.

A quick note: at this time, I do not guarantee that all features will work on Kindle 1 because I do not have access to it.

*A longer tale*:

After looking at almost all versions of the Bible available for the Kindle, I was not satisfied with any of them. I am not just a casual reader of the Bible (when you pick up reading right where you left off the previous time). I need to be able to turn to a specific verse anywhere in the Bible at a moment's notice while studying a specific passage, reading a theological book or listening to a sermon. As a result, even the versions with the hyperlinked tables of contents were not sufficient for me. I have come up with the Direct Verse Jump technique, which allows you in a couple of clicks' worth of seconds to open any verse in the Bible.

Moreover, almost all versions that I could find do not preserve the formatting and delete some of the text that I find in my paper copy of the Bible (for example, italics, small caps for "LORD", the headings of many Psalms, or the Hebrew letter names in Psalm 119, KJV notes at the end of some of the Paul's epistles). So, I have decided to make another Kindle version of the Authorized Version to correct all of these issues. It has been a long haul, but now I am ready to share this version with you.

*Features of this Kindle KJV Bible, which has the same text as your paper copy:*


Direct Verse Jump, a revolutionary new method to open the exact verse you need in seconds (see more information below)
two other ways to navigate between books and chapters: (i) using a hyperlinked table of contents; and (ii) pressing the joystick right or left to move between books of the Bible. Once you learn all of the three navigation methods (in addition to the typical page-flipping), you will be able to open any verse in your Kindle Bible as fast as (or even faster than) in your paper copy.
correctly formatted (i.e., preserving the formatting of the original KJV - italics, small caps in LORD, etc.)
includes original KJV translators' notes (your paper copy may have omitted them; all you need is to click on the hyperlinked dagger and when finished with the note to press "Back")
original text, notes, book titles carefully preserved (e.g., see the notes at the end of the Paul's epistles, which are found in the original KJV or titles of the psalms)
it is easy to determine where you are in the Bible (each chapter gives you the name of the book)
Jesus' words are in bold
as any Kindle book, the KJV Bible is searchable; however, when you first install the file please wait for the Kindle to index the whole Bible! The file is large and it takes a long time to index. For this reason, the DVJ navigation method will be available only after the book has been indexed.

*Direct Verse Jump, a new navigation method using the search functionality*:
In this version, all you need to do is type an abbreviated book name, then a period, then a chapter number, a period again, and then a verse number and press the "find" twice. That's it! You do not need to wait for the Kindle to display the search results. You will be looking at that particular verse in seconds. If you just need to open the first verse of any chapter then the verse number is not necessary. Do not forget periods and use only the abbreviations that are listed below.

For example, if you wish to select chapter 3 of Genesis, you would:

1. type the standard abbreviation for Genesis (see in the table of contents), then period, and finally number "3"; in other words: gen.3
2. click "find" twice and you are there.

For John 3:16, you type jn.3.16 and double click "find".

Note that you should put the chapter number even for books that have only one chapter. For example, Epistle of Jude verse 5 would translate to jud.1.5 and a double click on "find."

Suggestions for improvement are welcome.


----------



## J Dean

I'm personally more inclined toward the ESV Bible, but that's pretty cool.


----------



## Chad Winters

Cool!! I wish you could make my ESV or NASB do that!!


----------



## osnova

Well.  It's not that I do not want to offer other Bible translations with similar features. It's just that other translations are under the copyright and I cannot offer them for sale.  Hopefully, the copyright holders of ESV and NASB will see what I have done and will do the same.  Alternatively, I can do it for them for a fee or they can give me a license to Kindlize their translation and distribute it on Amazon.

If there is significant interest in other public domain translations (ASV, RV/ERV...), let me know. I may Kindlize them as well.

Unfortunately, so far the big publishers have not gone further than a hyperlinked TOC.  They are still stuck in a "paper mode."


----------



## Chad Winters

its still tempting.... i could use it for fast lookups, if not for the heavy duty reading. I'm always afraid I will misinterpret something from the KJV since its reallly a different language and is easy to get anachronistic. Not to mention all the great manuscript evidence that has been discovered in the last 300 years.

For example: There's one spot where Paul "fetched a compass" which I would think meant he went and got a compass. Of course, they hadn't been invented yet and in King James English that meant "he went in a circle"....oops


----------



## osnova

I know what you mean.

You have a good example.

In Acts 28:13, "And from thence [Syracuse, not the one in New York state ] we fetched a compass, and came to Rhegium ...

compass is a/to circle or to encircle (encompass), go around. The word can be found ~ 39 times in KJV

"to fetch a compass" means (nautical) "to make a circuit; to take a circuitous route going to a place."

KJV was not my primary translation. However, it took me a long time to make a version for the Kindle and I had to read almost exclusively from KJV during that period. I am surprised at how well I have adapted to it. It's not as difficult as I expected. I also have the Bible Dictionary by Easton on my Kindle, which does a good job explaining archaic words.


----------



## Chad Winters

I bought it..you can't have too many translations!

well except for the Green Bible (http://greenletterbible.com/) and the Politically Conservative Bible (http://conservapedia.com/Conservative_Bible_Project).....those are pretty much unneccesary


----------



## JimC1946

I would love to have a New Living translation on my Kindle, but they're $9.99 in the Kindle Store. They're cheaper as a printed edition. I'll wait and see if they lower the price a bit.


----------



## Chloista

Very interesting -- I like the ability to find a verse.  Hopefully, other translations will eventually have that feature as well.  I'd llike to get the NIV version on Kindle with a verse jump feature.


----------



## osnova

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> the Green Bible (http://greenletterbible.com/) and the Politically Conservative Bible (http://conservapedia.com/Conservative_Bible_Project)


I've learned something new. I haven't even heard of those translations.

Seriously though, I've had requests for the NET translation or WEB Bible. The NET translation would have to be at least $5 to pay royalties to the copyright holders (they require at least $1 royalty from one copy, plus my 70 cents, the rest goes to Amazon). Does anybody here use these translations? Is it worth it?


----------



## osnova

JimC1946 said:


> I would love to have a New Living translation on my Kindle, but they're $9.99 in the Kindle Store. They're cheaper as a printed edition. I'll wait and see if they lower the price a bit.


The largest problem with the existing Kindle Bibles (until my version came along) is that it takes forever to open any particular verse. New Living Version is under copyright. So, unfortunately, I can't help you there.


----------



## osnova

Chloista said:


> Very interesting -- I like the ability to find a verse. Hopefully, other translations will eventually have that feature as well. I'd llike to get the NIV version on Kindle with a verse jump feature.


Zondervan has their Kindle version of NIV for $9.99. It would greatly benefit from my navigation method (I have not patented it; I could have I guess  ) Who knows if a bunch of people send them requests, maybe they will. Or I could try to get a license from them to make my own version (which is highly unlikely that they would grant one). It would then costs more than $9.99 I guess.


----------



## Chad Winters

osnova said:


> Seriously though, I've had requests for the NET translation or WEB Bible. The NET translation would have to be at least $5 to pay royalties to the copyright holders (they require at least $1 royalty from one copy, plus my 70 cents, the rest goes to Amazon). Does anybody here use this translations? Is it worth it?


I love the NET, but only if you can get the notes. They are excellent. The translation itself is ok, if occasionally stilted, NASB like. The 60,000 translator's notes are great though. They have an iPhone version that is pretty good.


----------



## osnova

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I love the NET, but only if you can get the notes. They are excellent. The translation itself is ok, if occasionally stilted, NASB like. The 60,000 translator's notes are great though. They have an iPhone version that is pretty good.


How much would you (others?) be willing to pay for the NET with all of the notes. Just testing the waters. It appears that the NET with the notes for the Kindle may actually happen.


----------



## J Dean

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I love the NET, but only if you can get the notes. They are excellent. The translation itself is ok, if occasionally stilted, NASB like. The 60,000 translator's notes are great though. They have an iPhone version that is pretty good.


The thing to remember about the NASB is that it is so exacting in being word for word equivalent (and it does a good job of that) that it loses the poetic flow of the KJV or even the NIV. For me, that's no big deal, as I don't read the Bible for the sake of literary beauty, but rather for doctrinal instruction.

But for those who like literary flow and the like, the KJV still stands out.


----------



## Chad Winters

J Dean said:


> The thing to remember about the NASB is that it is so exacting in being word for word equivalent (and it does a good job of that) that it loses the poetic flow of the KJV or even the NIV. For me, that's no big deal, as I don't read the Bible for the sake of literary beauty, but rather for doctrinal instruction.
> 
> But for those who like literary flow and the like, the KJV still stands out.


I agree and I like to use both depending on what I'm doing. That's why I frequently use the NASB, NET, ESV, and NLT in a descending order of Formal to Dynamic Equivalency. Sometimes I like to read it like a book straight through and just absorbing and the ESV and NLT are my picks for that.

For "picking apart verses" or exposition I like the NASB or NET (and the ESV)


----------



## PinkKindle

Thank you for doing this -- this looks really cool!  I'm going to pick this up for my Kindle.  I've been using my Kindle for my Bible, but during sermons, the KJV I have with the hyperlinked TOC just wasn't cutting it for getting there quickly.  The features you have added look like they will be very helpful -- and your version costs less than I paid for the other one!!


----------



## mwvickers

Can someone make a working link?  The picture in the first post doesn't seem to work.


----------



## osnova

PinkKindle said:


> Thank you for doing this -- this looks really cool! I'm going to pick this up for my Kindle. I've been using my Kindle for my Bible, but during sermons, the KJV I have with the hyperlinked TOC just wasn't cutting it for getting there quickly. The features you have added look like they will be very helpful -- and your version costs less than I paid for the other one!!


You are welcome. It is more difficult to learn how to use (you need to remember the abbreviations for each book and wait for the Kindle to index the entire file) but once it's done it is much faster. For example, I can follow a sermon with lots of passages without any problem. I still wish the newer Kindles would have a separate keys for numbers though.


----------



## osnova

mwvickers said:


> Can someone make a working link? The picture in the first post doesn't seem to work.


Sorry. The link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TG4P8Q 
I do not know how to make a hyperlinked picture in this forum.


----------



## mwvickers

osnova said:


> Sorry. The link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TG4P8Q
> I do not know how to make a hyperlinked picture in this forum.


LOL

I was just about to post a "retraction" on my request, as I noticed the link under the picture, but you beat me to it.

Thanks.

One more question, which version of Easton's Bible Dictionary did/do you use? There are a few out there.


----------



## PinkKindle

osnova said:


> You are welcome. It is more difficult to learn how to use (you need to remember the abbreviations for each book and wait for the Kindle to index the entire file) but once it's done it is much faster. For example, I can follow a sermon with lots of passages without any problem. I still wish the newer Kindles would have a separate keys for numbers though.


I think I should be okay with the abbreviations -- and if I can't think of one, I'll just look over at my husband's thumb tabs on his Bible. 

What do you mean "separate number keys" -- I have number buttons on my K2's keyboard?

Oh, and how long does it need to index do you think? I 1-clicked it, and I guess it's been on my K2 10-15 minutes -- is it indexing? I can't tell.  I don't need to leave WN on or do anything special, right? And will it index in sleep mode? I haven't actually looked through the Bible yet -- figured I'd let it index first -- but I don't know if it's doing it or not!


----------



## Chad Winters

so will this technique work on my Kindle 1?


----------



## mwvickers

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> so will this technique work on my Kindle 1?


I wouldn't think so.

I think you can only search all of your texts with a K1 (every book from the Home screen), while the K2 allows you to search within individual books while you are in them. I'm not positive, though.


----------



## Chad Winters

oohhh that would be a lot slower!


----------



## osnova

Response to the question about Easton's Dictionary. I've bought this one and I like it (though it has its own issues).

http://www.amazon.com/Eastons-Dictionary-instant-definition-ebook/dp/B001VEJ09Q

===
Chad, could you try the sample from one of the links that I posted above and tell us how this works on Kindle 1? I do not want to speculate without having the Kindle 1 itself.

Somebody said that there is a problem with hyperlinks because Kindle 1 does not display more than 17? hyperlinks in a row (something like that). The person also reported that he could use the Direct Verse Jump method, yet somehow he saw only the verse he was looking for, and not the rest of the text. I could not understand what he was talking about and he would not elaborate. I suspect that he saw search results window and did not press on the result to jump to the text itself.

By the way, the whole Bible is one book, so I do not see why capability to search multiple books at the same time is relevant in this case.

====
The Kindle DX combines number buttons with letter buttons in the top row. It is not convinient.
You can open the Bible and read it while it is being indexed. Try searching something. If it says that it hasn't yet indexed, then wait a bit longer. It shouldn't take too long.

Also, I want to note that the Bible book names abbreviations are quite unique (see the list above). They are based on OSIS standard. I do not think they would be the same as the tabs on a paper Bible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's an image link for your book:










Betsy


----------



## mwvickers

osnova said:


> Response to the question about Easton's Dictionary. I've bought this one and I like it (though it has its own issues).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Eastons-Dictionary-instant-definition-ebook/dp/B001VEJ09Q
> 
> ===


May I ask what the issues are?



> By the way, the whole Bible is one book, so I do not see why capability to search multiple books at the same time is relevant in this case.


Yes, the Bible is one book. That's why the K2 may be better.

For the K2, one can search within one book (such as the Bible) and only that book while it is opened.

For the K1, one must be on the Home page (with all books listed), and can only search the entire library on the Kindle.

So, for example, on the K2, one could have the Bible open, search for John 3:16, and only look in the Bible currently open.

For the K1, I surmise, based on the way it works, I would have to be on my Home page (which, in my case, would include a Bible, Shakespeare's works, Lord of the Rings, etc.) and would type in the search keywords for John 3:16. My Kindle would then search every book in my Kindle at the time before bringing back any results. It would eventually bring back the right one, perhaps, but it would take forever.

I hope that clarifies.


----------



## osnova

mwvickers said:


> May I ask what the issues are?


There are some extraneous text strings (probably the code that used to be links to topics in some other format), not many mind you. Plus there are a bunch of words at the end that have the same definition. I think these words were not in the Easton originally (at least I did not find them in other Easton dictionaries available online). So, I just ignore them. Otherwise, the dictionary works really well (it's in the dictionary format, so you can even make it a default dictionary).



mwvickers said:


> I hope that clarifies.


Thank you, it does. I couldn't even imagine that Kindle 1 would let you search all the books but not the individual books. Good thing, I waited until DX to jump on the wagon. (Well, I had the first Sony Reader but somebody stole it.)


----------



## mlewis78

I have the ESV on all 3 of my kindles and it works just fine on K1.  I start with the table of contents and pick the book of the Bible, click on it and then there is the list of chapters and you click one of those.  It has never taken long for me to find passages.  I also have the NIV but usually use the ESV now.  My hard copy study Bible is NIV.


----------



## PinkKindle

osnova said:


> The Kindle DX combines number buttons with letter buttons in the top row. It is not convinient.


Oh, I see -- I wasn't thinking about the DX -- not a problem with my K2 though. 


> You can open the Bible and read it while it is being indexed. Try searching something. If it says that it hasn't yet indexed, then wait a bit longer. It shouldn't take too long.


I don't know how long it actually took, but it was already done I guess by the time I tried to search in it (and probably had been finished for a while). I had no problem searching when I tried.


> Also, I want to note that the Bible book names abbreviations are quite unique (see the list above). They are based on OSIS standard. I do not think they would be the same as the tabs on a paper Bible.


You're right, they're not the same as the paper Bible tabs -- well, some of them are, but the ones that are 4 letters are not. They still seem pretty intuitive though. I played with searching a bit today without the list in front of me, and I didn't have any problem figuring out what the abbreviations should be on the first or second try. Of course, I work with a text expander program all day and basically think in abbreviations, so maybe that's why -- but regardless, I think it's going to work quite well for me! 

Oh, and I like the font it's in too. It doesn't show up in the same font hack font as everything else for some reason, but it's a very clear and readable font.


----------



## osnova

I am glad you like the font although I have no idea how it happened.  I did not do anything to the fonts 

By the way, please don't forget to leave feedback on the Amazon website, if you feel like it.  I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## osnova

Great news!

I have just finished converting the NET Bible with all of its 60,000 notes to the Kindle format with the Direct Verse Jump navigation.  I was surprised to find out that the Kindle supports all Greek characters out of the box, so you will be able to see them in the notes.  Hebrew characters were not so lucky (the Kindle does not support them), so they will be mostly represented by Latin transliterations.  All original formatting has been preserved (paragraphs, regular text, poetry, citations from OT in NT, titles, etc.)

They (Biblical Studies Press, the copyright holder) will be posting it soon to Amazon. Once they do and I have the link, I'll post it to the Boards.  The cost will be about $5 if I am not mistaken.

The navigation, as always with Osnova, cannot be easier. A detailed hyperlinked TOC.  Each note is hyperlinked within the text. Once you finish reading the note, you can return to the text by pressing “Back”.  All cross-references in the notes are hyperlinked to the main text (and most abbreviations as well), so it is much easier to jump from verse to verse, note to verse, just by following the hyperlinks and then returning to where you started by pressing “Back.” If you need a new starting position, all you need to do is enter something like “jn.3.16″ or “1co.13.4″ in the search window and press twice on the “find” icon and you are there.  I have changed the abbreviations from the KJV version to make them shorter/faster to type (now the abbreviations will be listed in TOC for easy reference).

You can also jump between books/sections by pressing the joystick right or left.


----------



## Chad Winters

SWEET!!


----------



## DixieChick

I am not familiar with NET but will check it out.  I personally do not use the KJV because I have too much difficulty with the archaic language.  My hard copies are NIV Life Application and NASB. 

I appreciate that you are making Bibles easier to navigate on the Kindle.


----------



## Chad Winters

DixieChick said:


> I am not familiar with NET but will check it out. I personally do not use the KJV because I have too much difficulty with the archaic language. My hard copies are NIV Life Application and NASB.
> 
> I appreciate that you are making Bibles easier to navigate on the Kindle.


check out www.bible.org for info on the NET bible


----------



## scott_audio

osnova said:


> ...60,000 notes to the Kindle format with the Direct Verse Jump navigation. I was surprised to find out that the Kindle supports all Greek characters out of the box, so you will be able to see them in the notes.


I can jump directly to a verse? awesome, exactly what I was looking for, I'm assuming this iis KJV, right? Thanks


----------



## osnova

scott_audio said:


> I can jump directly to a verse? awesome, exactly what I was looking for, I'm assuming this iis KJV, right? Thanks


You can already purchase the KJV with Direct Verse Jump at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TG4P8Q

What I have pre-announced immediately above is the New English Translation (NET) Bible. It will have similar technical features (Direct Verse Jump, etc.) but will be distributed by the copyright holder.


----------



## scott_audio

ok, thanks, sorry I didn't read closer, and thanks for the link, I've just started researching using my soon to be purchased DX for bible reading - hopefully the jump-to feature will work well enough for study, but also to use in worship and group bible study.  My current bible is a huge Nelson 24 point 3-volume set, my forearms look like Popeye's from holding it.  Once I get used to it, is it fair to say that navigation is 'easy'?


----------



## osnova

scott_audio said:


> ok, thanks, sorry I didn't read closer, and thanks for the link, I've just started researching using my soon to be purchased DX for bible reading - hopefully the jump-to feature will work well enough for study, but also to use in worship and group bible study. My current bible is a huge Nelson 24 point 3-volume set, my forearms look like Popeye's from holding it. Once I get used to it, is it fair to say that navigation is 'easy'?


Yes, once you learn all of the book abbreviations, the navigation is very simple and fast.

What can be simpler than typing "John.3.16" and then hitting "Find" twice. Right now I am thinking whether I should revise the KJV to have shorter abbreviations (2 or 3 letters/numbers). So, the above would be "jn.3.16". What do people think?

I have DX and it is great. The only disadvantage of DX when compared with Kindle 2, it combines number keys with the letter keys on its keyboard. So, you have to press Alt first (or together with) then the letter/number key to get the numbers.


----------



## scott_audio

osnova said:


> Yes, once you learn all of the book abbreviations, the navigation is very simple and fast.
> 
> What can be simpler than typing "John.3.16" and then hitting "Find" twice. Right now I am thinking whether I should revise the KJV to have shorter abbreviations (2 or 3 letters/numbers). So, the above would be "jn.3.16". What do people think?
> 
> I have DX and it is great. The only disadvantage of DX when compared with Kindle 2, it combines number keys with the letter keys on its keyboard. So, you have to press Alt first (or together with) then the letter/number key to get the numbers.


That is encouraging, thank you. I've not used it yet, but it seems like shorter abbreviations would be helpful. Thank you again for your helpful responses and for your work on these projects.


----------



## PinkKindle

Just to update after using the KJV for the first time at a sermon this morning (I had it last Sunday, but my son had swine flu, so was unable to get out of the house with it) -- it worked great!!  I found the searches to be much faster than using a linked TOC and having to move the cursor to a particular book.  I'm definitely a fan of the search method!!   Getting right to the exact verse, instead of the beginning of the book, is really wonderful.

I will say that all 3-letter abbreviations might be a bit easier (but the way it is now was fine too).  This morning I needed to get to Genesis (Gen) and Revelations (Rev) -- both of which were obvious abbreviations.  Then I needed to get to Matthew, so first I tried "Mat," but that wasn't it, but my second try of "Matt" got me there.   "Mat" seemed the more likely choice, but "Matt" wasn't too hard to figure out.


----------



## osnova

Thank you for your kind words.  I have been using this Bible at church for a while now.  For me it has become faster than the paper.

If you do not mind, could you leave feedback on amazon itself (you can just copy and paste what you wrote here)?  Many people have bought it but only 3 have left feedback.  I do think that this version is way better than any other on the Amazon.

I assume your son is better now.  My kids had some sort of mild flu a couple of weeks ago, we stayed home and treated it as any other flu.  Now they are fine.


----------



## Anju 

I got this Bible yesterday, downloaded today, have not read the instructions, took my K2i to church and was able to keep up with the verses - THANKS!


----------



## PinkKindle

Yes, he is better now -- thanks.   Basically we just treated the fever and treated the cough with his asthma inhaler (only thing that worked).  He was better in just a couple days.

I have to admit I've never actually left feedback at Amazon, but I will try to do so soon for the Bible.


----------



## J Dean

mlewis78 said:


> I have the ESV on all 3 of my kindles and it works just fine on K1. I start with the table of contents and pick the book of the Bible, click on it and then there is the list of chapters and you click one of those. It has never taken long for me to find passages. I also have the NIV but usually use the ESV now. My hard copy study Bible is NIV.


I'm really liking the ESV as well. It's a very good translation, and walks the line between literal rendering and literary flow very well. I use it with my kids when we have our evening Bible reading time.


----------



## osnova

Ok. The moment we all have been waiting for has come! The NET Bible with Direct Verse Jump and all the notes is available for purchase on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002V1I4I6

This is a quick note in this thread. I'll open a new thread today or tomorrow when I have time.


----------



## mlewis78

I did just pick up this King James version and it's good with the navigation.  I didn't look at it for very long, but at least it gets me to the right chapter pretty quickly.  Now I have 3 versions:  ESV, NIV and KJV.


----------



## 911jason

osnova said:


> Ok. The moment we all have been waiting for has come! The NET Bible with Direct Verse Jump and all the notes is available for purchase on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002V1I4I6
> 
> This is a quick note in this thread. I'll open a new thread today or tomorrow when I have time.


Osnova, thank you *SO MUCH*!!! I just ordered the NET Bible and can't wait to try it out.

When I first got my Kindle, I wanted to buy a Bible for it, but was discouraged from doing so by all the negative reviews about the problems in navigating through the Bible. This has solved that (I hope!). I will definitely post a review on Amazon as soon as I've had a chance to browse through and try it.


----------



## osnova

Just to let everybody know that I have sent to Amazon for publication in the Kindle store the World English Bible (see www.eBible.org)  It usually takes some time for them to review and release the submission.  I'll let you know when I receive the link.

More details on this edition that I've put in the product description:


The World English Bible is modern English translation of the Bible based on the 1901 American Standard Version, the Greek Majority Text, and the Hebrew Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia.

This Kindle edition of the World English Bible features, in addition to a hyperlinked table of contents, the Direct Verse Jump, a revolutionary new method of Bible navigation on the Kindle.  The DVJ allows the reader to open any verse in the Bible directly in mere seconds.  For example, "jn.3.16" in the search window and two clicks on "Find" opens John 3:16.  The abbreviations used in the DVJ are listed in TOC for easy reference.  Chapter numbers are required even for books that have only one chapter. For example, the Epistle of Jude verse 5 translates to jud.1.5 and two clicks on “Find.”  On the other hand, to open the first verse of any chapter the verse number is not necessary.

The reader can also navigate between Bible books by pressing the joystick right or left.  After some practice with the three navigation methods, the reader will be able to open any verse in the Kindle WEB Bible as fast as (or even faster than) in the paper copy.

Other features of the Kindle World English Bible:

– all of the WEB notes and cross-references linked to the main text (all you need is to click on the hyperlinks in the text and, when finished reading the note, to press “Back” to return to the Bible text)
– correctly formatted (for example, special poetry formatting, italics, etc.)
– words of Jesus in bold
– as any Kindle book, the WEB is searchable; however, when you first install the file please wait for the Kindle to index the whole Bible! The file is very large and it takes a long time to index. For this reason, the DVJ navigation method will be available only after the book has been indexed.


----------



## osnova

The World English Bible with the Direct Verse Jump is now online at

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VWKFJ6


----------



## scott_audio

I have my DX now.  I bought the KJV Direct Verse version and although the keypad on the DX is a bit ackward, it only took about 10 minutes of practice to be able to jump to any verse in just a couple seconds.  this is very well done, and will keep me from carrying around a huge 3 olume extra large print bible. thank you!

Scott


----------



## osnova

I am so glad you liked it.  Please spread the word (and the Word) and leave the feedback on Amazon.  I receive suggestions for improvement all the time (the most recent is to make true paragraphs instead of paragraph markers).  So, please keep track of new developments.  You will be able to obtain a new updated version (if and when I release it) without paying extra.


----------



## osnova

So far, I have published four Bible translations for the Kindle with my *Direct Verse Jump* navigation method: three English translations and one Chinese. Each one is a high quality edition (well, I can't guarantee the quality of the Chinese text because I cannot read it but the formatting and navigation are excellent).

Currently, I am working on the Douay Rheims Bible, which is an English translation of the Latin Vulgate. Unfortunately, the available text sources for D-R all contain innumerable typos and OCR errors (this is also true for all Douay Rheims editions currently available in the Kindle Store). I am proofreading the sources that I have (so far I've done about 1/3 of the OT) and will release it when it is ready.

I have contacted copyright holders/ publishers for some popular modern translations to see if they would be willing to cooperate with me in bringing the Direct Verse Jump navigation to their translations. I'll let you know if I hear from them.

I also plan to publish other non-English translations (Russian, Ukrainian, French, etc.) I am also working on Bible dictionaries and encyclopedias.

If you want to see my publications all in one place, read additional information about DVJ and follow the developments, please visit my newly created website OSNOVA Press

I have also gathered there all the comments and feedback that I receive from people on various forums.


----------



## osnova

Oh, I forgot to mention that the WEB Bible and some of my dictionaries are on Christmas sale for $0.99. Please leave feedback if you like my publications.


----------



## osnova

I have received requests for reformatting the text of the KJV with Direct Verse Jump breaking the text into paragraphs, rather than the traditional verse-per-line format. Since there appears to be two camps (verse-per-line versus paragraphed), I have released a new version, rather than replacing the original. If you like a paragraphed Bible text (over the traditional verse-per-line), you may purchase:











Note that the only difference between this new paragraphed KJV (with DVJ) and 
the traditional verse-per-line KJV (with DVJ)







is the way the text is formatted (paragraphs versus verse-per-line). Please do not purchase this new version if you like the traditional verse-per-line or if you do not think the formatting is important.


----------



## osnova

Just a status report.

1.  The Christmas sale on some of my publications that I announced a couple of posts above is going to expire soon (as soon as Amazon approves the price change).
2.  I've submitted to Amazon the Douay-Rheims Bible with the Direct Verse Jump.  It's going to be the first D-R Bible without glaring typos and errors.  It's been about five days, and the publication is still waiting for the green light from Amazon.  Once it is available for purchase, I'll make a separate announcement.
3.  I am currently working on the American Standard Version.  As usual, it will be a quality Kindle Bible with the Direct Verse Jump.
4.  I have made a Bible dictionary with in-build Bible.  I've had it on my Kindle for a couple of weeks but I am still not satisfied with the quality and bugs.  I am not sure when it would come out from quality testing.  One thing is sure that I will not be able to eliminate all OCR errors (the text file is just too huge).  Given that it's not the Bible itself, I will probably release it anyway.  I hope people will understand.


----------



## 911jason

osnova said:


> 3. I am currently working on the American Standard Version. As usual, it will be a quality Kindle Bible with the Direct Verse Jump.


This wouldn't by chance be the _New_ American Standard version would it?


----------



## TheSeagull

I'm just wondering, shouldn't the Bible be free of copyright by now, in the public domain and therefore free?


----------



## 911jason

The various translations are copyrighted by the companies who "authored" them. There are versions in the public domain, just not all of them.


----------



## mwvickers

911jason said:


> This wouldn't by chance be the _New_ American Standard version would it?


I'll take a stab at this one.

I assume it is not the New American Standard.

The original American Standard Version was translated, I believe, in about 1901, and thus would be out of copyright, I believe.

The NASB (specifically, the updated edition) is still in copyright, and is owned by the Lockman Foundation, I think.


----------



## osnova

Yep, what mwvickers has said.  I like NASB myself.


----------



## osnova

TheSeagull said:


> I'm just wondering, shouldn't the Bible be free of copyright by now, in the public domain and therefore free?


Free as in "free beer" or as in "freedom"?

Seriously though, many English translations are sufficiently old to be out of copyright in the United States and many other countries. Other translations have been recently done so that they are still copyrighted. If we talk specifically about KJV/AV, then it is in the public domain in most of the countries. That's why there are so many free and non-free KJV Kindle versions. It's up to the creator of any such versions whether to charge for the time and effort (if any) they've put in their publication. I've decided to charge a small fee (I get $1.70 for each KJV sold by Amazon) for my version so that it would help support my family and I could justify all the months and months that I spend on this to my wife. Given that you already need a Kindle (iPhone or PC) to read my version), I believe the price is reasonable and should not prevent anyone willing from reading the God's Word.


----------



## osnova

Apologies for bumping the thread, but I think the news deserves it.

You may have heard that I've proposed to Zondervan that they allow me to incorporate my Direct Verse Jump into the NIV and sell it through OSNOVA or through Zondervan as an alternative to the existing Kindle NIV for those people who like DVJ.

A representative from Zondervan has just written me to say that they will consider my proposal after the holidays.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Perhaps you could contact the US council of Catholic Bishops and see if you could do the same for the main Catholic bible. .. . . .for which they hold copyright.


----------



## osnova

Ann in Arlington said:


> Perhaps you could contact the US council of Catholic Bishops and see if you could do the same for the main Catholic bible. .. . . .for which they hold copyright.


I'll do that. NAB, right? It seems there is no NAB for the Kindle yet.


----------



## Chad Winters

or the Duay-Rheimes (sp?)


----------



## osnova

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> or the Duay-Rheimes (sp?)


Actually, I've already finished the D-R with Direct Verse Jump. I submitted it to Amazon about three weeks ago but I guess they are partying and it is still waiting for their approval


----------



## Ann in Arlington

osnova said:


> I'll do that. NAB, right? It seems there is no NAB for the Kindle yet.


Yep. Copyright is held by the USCCB. . . .it's kind of on line, in that you can find verse of the day stuff if you go to the USCCB website, but there is no full e-book version. I've clicked for Kindle, but. . . . .


----------



## osnova

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. Copyright is held by the USCCB. . . .it's kind of on line, in that you can find verse of the day stuff if you go to the USCCB website, but there is no full e-book version. I've clicked for Kindle, but. . . . .


Hmm, I've been investigating how to approach USCCB about the permission to produce the Kindle edition of NAB. USCCB Publications has a Permissions page and lists an address to send questions to. However, elsewhere on USCCB site, they say, "The Confraternity of Christian Doctrine (CCD) owns the copyright on the New American Bible translation." I guess CCD and USCCB are somehow connected.

I have sent the request re NAB. Let's see what they say.

Here are the links to the official NAB text:

http://www.usccb.org/nab/bible/index.shtml

http://www.vatican.va/archive/ENG0839/_INDEX.HTM

==============

On a different note, I have released a TTS-friendly edition of the KJV Bible (I had complains from folks that the verse numbers and anchors interrupt the TTS function). This edition does not have DVJ navigation nor does it have the verse numbers. On the plus side, TTS reading of the Bible is not that bad.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0032JSL84


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . .they're somehow connected, but I'm not sure how. . . . .I have the D-R. . . . .actually got it free, but would likely be willing to pay for a well formatted copy of the NAB.


----------



## osnova

I am on the road, so a quick note from my cell phone.

Amazon has finally published my newest publication American Standard Version (ASV) with Direct Verse Jump at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00332EWJC

It may be of interest to you to read the four original prefaces that English and American revisers wrote for OT and NT. So, I included them.

For some reason the Douay-Rheims Bible that I submitted almost a month ago is not up yet.


----------



## osnova

And another Bible translation.

Finally, after a month of reviewing the submission, Amazon has published my edition of the *Douay-Rheims Catholic Bible with Direct Verse Jump*. If you are not familiar with Catholic Bibles, they include Deuterocanonical (Apocryphal in the Protestant parlance) books and portions of books (Daniel, Esther, etc.), the chapter and verse numbering differs significantly in many places from the KJV versification. Note that this edition does not include the notes.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0033PSG1Y

I have taken time to correct typos and OCR errors of text sources that flow around the Internet. So, this edition should be the truest to the paper edition of late 1800s.


----------



## osnova

A reader has discovered an embarrassing for me error with the DVJ anchor (hidden text) for 2 Chronicles, which affects:

Holy Bible: King James Version (KJV) (with Direct Verse Jump) and
Holy Bible: King James Version (KJV) (with Direct Verse Jump), paragraphed.

Basically, if you try to jump to any verse in 2 Chronicles (for example, 2ch.3.3), you won't be able to. You'll have to type in 2chr.3.3 for DVJ to work. I am upset that my quality control has not uncovered this issue. I apologize to all.

If you have purchased these KJV editions and they exhibit this issue (some of my earlier editions of KJVs did not have this issue), please email me at [email protected] and let me know which of the two KJV editions you have, and I will send you a fixed edition and a Kindle dictionary of English Synonyms as an apology. As a proof of purchase, please send me in your email the text of the margin note for Hebrews 4:6.

If you don't want to go through all this trouble, then just use "2chr" abbreviation for 2 Chronicles instead of "2ch".

I have submitted the updated file to Amazon but it typically takes some time for them to approve the change.


----------



## osnova

It's been a while since I posted (I have changed three time zones and two jobs since my last post).

Just a heads-up.

I am finishing some upgrades/improvements to the KJV versions (mostly, the paragraphed one) and will be soon uploading them to Amazon.  If a regular reader of the Bible is willing to help me test it before I publish it, please send me a PM.

In addition, I am almost finished with the Spanish La Reina-Valera Biblia 1909, which has DVJ and other features of my Bible editions.  If there are Spanish speakers who read this Bible regularly, I would appreciate your help with testing it before the release (I do not speak/read Spanish!).  PM me please.


----------



## osnova

osnova said:


> It's been a while since I posted (I have changed three time zones and two jobs since my last post).
> 
> Just a heads-up.
> 
> I am finishing some upgrades/improvements to the KJV versions (mostly, the paragraphed one) and will be soon uploading them to Amazon. If a regular reader of the Bible is willing to help me test it before I publish it, please send me a PM.
> 
> In addition, I am almost finished with the Spanish La Reina-Valera Biblia 1909, which has DVJ and other features of my Bible editions. If there are Spanish speakers who read this Bible regularly, I would appreciate your help with testing it before the release (I do not speak/read Spanish!). PM me please.


Have just uploaded to Amazon the KJV updates and the La Reina-Valera Biblia 1909.


----------



## osnova

Aaaah!   I have just found that Kindle 3 is breaking DVJ! I've already sent a letter to Amazon asking for a fix but the DVJ is no longer as reliable as it was on DX and Kindle 2.

For example, try DVJ-ing to mt.22.1 on the new Kindle, it will jump to mt.2.21!

Please submit your bug reports to [email protected] so that they would pay attention to this disaster.

Update:  Please see my next post.


----------



## 911jason

Oh wow, that's terrible Osnova... although I have to say I don't see much hope in getting Amazon to refine their search algorithm for this single use.


----------



## osnova

For a limited time, the price for my paragraphed edition of KJV with the Direct Verse Jump has been reduced to $1.99:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030T1DPY

The price for the Douay-Rheims Catholic Bible with DVJ has been temporarily reduced to $2.39:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0033PSG1Y

Note:

The DVJ works differently on K3 but some people prefer the new way. You just type "jn316" (without periods), press enter once, and select the right passage choice.


----------



## 911jason

osnova said:


> The DVJ works differently on K3 but some people prefer the new way. You just type "jn316" (without periods), press enter once, and select the right passage choice.


So is this 'lemonade out of lemons' or does it work fairly well? I don't have my Kindle in front of me, but I will try this out in a few minutes. Thanks for the tip. Just tonight, one of my coworker enablees came up to me about how to navigate the Bible on his new Kindle. I told him I didn't think there was an easy way, but now maybe I'll have the answer. He said he had purchased the Holman Bible, which if I'm not mistaken is one of your DVJ editions.


----------



## mlewis78

I have Osnova's KJV.  I tried jn316 which brought me a blank page, but john316/enter worked.


----------



## 911jason

It does work for me in the NET Bible with DVJ... thanks for the tip Osnova! =)


----------



## osnova

I have received requests not to do anything about how DVJ works on K3.  People like it


----------



## bstritesky

What about a search like this: jn122, will it find 12:2 or 1:22? I would like the period version better so I can distinguish which one.


----------



## osnova

Response to your question: jn.1.22, jn.12.2, and jn122 will find both 12:2 and 1:22 on Kindle 3.  I am with you, I prefer the old way, yet some vocal people prefer without periods and then selecting which search result they want.


----------



## osnova

I've been thinking for a while whether to make a Bible in a dictionary format (this would replace my DVJ). Well, now somebody did precisely that. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VWBMGK/ (this is not me; $0 for now). Do people like this Bible-as-dictionary approach?

- I find it somewhat awkward but people report that it "works well [for them], because you get feedback immediately by showing a list of probables".
- the chapters/verses are out of order when you start searching (due to the number sorting in dictionaries).
- you can't search the Bible text itself.
- you can't jump to the next book using the joystick.


----------



## 911jason

I saw that bible on the free books thread and was wondering if they had licensed your method or something... I haven't tried this one yet, but I'll try to remember to post my thoughts when I get a chance.


----------



## r0b0d0c

mlewis78 said:


> I have Osnova's KJV. I tried jn316 which brought me a blank page, but john316/enter worked.


I previously purchased the NON-paragraphed Osnova KJV, and find the same thing - "jn316" gives me zero results, but "john316" works fine. (this is with a K3)

Now, on a sample download of the PARAGRAPHED Osnova KJV, it's just the opposite - typing in "ge215" (can't use new testament search on the limited sample download!) gives me the proper search result, whereas typing in the full book name gives a blank page. Perhaps the search function works differently on a sample download than the full product?

Osnova, may I compliment you on your prompt, friendly and helpful responses on the Amazon reviewers' comments (and here on Kindleboards, as well!) - very professional and much appreciated!


----------



## osnova

When I just started developing DVJ, I had longer names like "john".  I did not think I sold it on Amazon but maybe I did.  Please send me a pm and I will send you an updated file.  All abbreviations have been now "frozen", so that there is no confusion.

Thank you for your kind words.


===

I have come up with a way to fool the new search algorithm on Kindle 3 so the old DVJ is back! If you want it, please send a file of the OSNOVA Bible that you want to be replaced to my email on gmail.com (my handle, then @, then gmail.com). Specifically, the periods will no longer be ignored (jn.1.11 will lead to jn.1.11 and not jn.11.1).

Also for those who want the new all-letter DVJ, do the same. I only have the paragraphed KJV in this new format.  To explain you can enter jnxexqy instead of jn.3.16.  Some people with Kindles 3 and DX have asked and I did it for them.

Note that given that the files that I will send will not be processed through Amazon, you will not be able to see other people's highlights and use Amazon's archiving, page syncing with other devices, etc. functions. Personally, I do not mind but other people could.

I will update Amazon's files.  So, if you like the "new" way how Kindle 3 ignores periods, keep your existing copy or send me an email if you buy the new version after the update.


----------



## osnova

osnova said:


> For a limited time, the price for my paragraphed edition of KJV with the Direct Verse Jump has been reduced to $1.99:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030T1DPY


The price is reverting back to $4.99 but you may still get it for $1.99 until Amazon refreshes their database.


----------



## totemynote

osnova said:


> The price is reverting back to $4.99 but you may still get it for $1.99 until Amazon refreshes their database.


I just missed it (well not "just", more like a week). Do you think it may be reduced again anytime soon?


----------



## osnova

I do sales once or twice per year for each of my books. So, unless Amazon makes its own sale, it won't be for sale for some time. I've sent you a private message though, please read.

===

For some reason nobody noticed my announcement of another recent OSNOVA publication, the International Standard Bible Encyclopedia, at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40084.0.html

Much more interesting stuff is in the works.

===

Amazon would not sell Russian and Chinese Bibles. So, if you are interested I am selling them directly, read my blog for details.


----------



## speedlever

I just received my K3 and bought the NET Bible, the WEB Bible, and Matthew Henry's commentary. In light of the changes mentioned above, I can confirm that jn316 and john316 provide a blank search result. But jn.3.16 works as advertised.

In DVJ-2, does that provide the option of using the space in lieu of the period as a separator, or simply replace the period with a space as the separator?


----------



## osnova

DVJ-2 replaces the period with the space; in other words it is not an option to use the period, you must use the space.  Note that some of the publications that you purchased from Amazon may not yet include DVJ-2, in that case send me an email to [email protected] and I will send you a version with DVJ-2.


----------



## hinglis

I would love to see an equivalent of this in the NIV and would be prepared to pay well for it. I am very disappointed to find the problems with navigating around other e bibles - bible study was my main motive for buyig a kindle


----------



## 911jason

The problem is that the newer translations like NIV are still under copyright and can't be modified and republished without the copyright holder's permission. Try Osnova's NET Bible, it's pretty good! There is a 99 cent version with just the Bible text and a $4.99 version with notes.


----------



## osnova

Jason's right, I've been trying to get Zondervan to give me permission to incorporate DVJ and DVJ-2 into NIV for almost a year.  They are not interested.  Just to clarify though, the 99-cent version of the NET Bible is not an OSNOVA edition, do not buy it, the navigation is completely useless.  Go for the $4.99 (see my signature).


----------



## BoxOPearls4Him

I just got a Kindle for Christmas and have been trying to find a Bible to DL but they all seem to be more difficult to navigate than a hardcopy.  
I really appreciate the fact that you've done what you have for the KJV.  Sadly I cannot use this one either because it's very hard for me to read this version.
If you're taking requests, I'd like to vote for the NIV.  :}


----------



## speedlever

I suggest you check out osnova's NET Bible. I think it's very readable and has DVJ/DVJ2 too.


----------



## osnova

I do take requests.  However, I have been trying to get the permission to do NIV the OSNOVA way for the past year without success.  It is under the copyright and I can't proceed without the permission.  On the other hand, please look at the NET Bible, which is a great modern translation with lots of footnotes.  The (updated) NIV translators used the NET Bible with its notes in their work.  See my signature for the link.

Oh, look at the speed of speedlever.  He got the response before me


----------



## speedlever

I can't remember if you've mentioned it or not, but have you approached Tyndale for a DVJ version of the NLT?


----------



## osnova

I think I did send them the request through their contact page (http://www.tyndale.com/00_Home/contact.php) I didn't find another way to contact them.


----------



## StarGazer

Regarding the Osnova Study Bible, which Bible version is included in this package? KJV?


----------



## osnova

It's KJV; however, I can make it any other translation that I've already published (except for NET that is because I am not the copyright holder for that). Just tell me which.


----------



## StarGazer

I think KJV would be just fine. I have not once that I can remember ever read through the Bible. I've been feeling an urge to as of late and figured this may be a good place to start. Call it a New Year's resolution or what have you.

Thanks


----------



## osnova

Two pieces of news:

Several people have asked me to publish a KJV Bible with Apocrypha and other materials that were included by the Translators in 1611. I take such requests to heart.

Therefore, the new edition of the KJV Bible that has just appeared on Amazon adds to the existing OSNOVA KJV Bible: (i) the Dedication to King James I; (ii) Translators' Preface; (iii) Apocrypha (books of the Greek Septuagint, which the Protestants do not consider to be part of the Canon); and (iv) the preface by John Witherspoon to the 1791 Isaac Collins' Bible published in America.

Other than the additional text, there is no other differences from the the existing OSNOVA KJV Bible.

2. I have also recently published a Kindle edition of the translation of the Bible into English made by Robert Young (1822-188, which was first published in 1862 (a revised edition appeared in 188. As the name implies, the Literal Translation is a strictly literal translation of the original Hebrew and Greek texts.


----------



## draytonbenner

Congratulations on some well-formatted Bibles and Bible-related resources, Osnova. I am recommending them to people.

We at Miklal Software Solutions have used many of the same formatting tricks, including DVJ-2, and have overcome the Kindle's Hebrew limitations and right-to-left and have produced a Hebrew Bible for Kindle (as well as a Hebrew Bible for Nook). You can also see screenshots and read a fuller description of these e-reader Hebrew Bibles. You can also search for Miklal Software in the Amazon Kindle store or search for Miklal Software in the B&N Nook store to see more Bible-related resources.

From the book's description at Amazon:

Hebrew Bible (Tanakh) is a complete Hebrew Bible in an aesthetically pleasing Hebrew script. It contains all of the consonants, vowels, cantillation marks (accents), and other symbols. It follows the text of the Leningrad Codex as digitized by the J. Alan Groves Center for Advanced Biblical Research. This is the same manuscript underlying Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia (BHS) and Biblia Hebraica Quinta (BHQ).

From a couple of reviewers:

"One could not ask for a more visually pleasing text from which to read the Hebrew Bible. &#8230; This offering provides a giant leap forward for eReaders and a must have for everyone from the casual student to the serious scholar."

"&#8230;the text in both [the Kindle and Nook] versions looks as professional as the type in my hardcopy Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia. &#8230;the final result is impressive&#8230;. The Hebrew Bible for Kindle and Nook includes a fairly sophisticated navigation system-one that is more feature rich than most eReader titles."

~Drayton Benner,
President, Miklal Software Solutions


----------



## Silversmith

I notice it's been a bit since this thread updated.  Are there any plans to do the NKJV or the Amplified Bible?

Thanks


----------



## osnova

These translations are still under copyright. I have sent a number of requests for permission to publish a Kindle edition of NKJV and Amplified to the copyright holders; however, they have ignored all the requests. I cannot do anything without a permission. I have published more Bible translations and Bible study materials. Please see http://store.osnova.com/


----------



## nstock

Was really keen to get this Bible when I got my Kindle - but now find it is not available in the UK, at least that is according to amazon.co.uk. Why?


----------

